# ohio bow hunting with a felony



## 12POINTBUBBA (Jul 14, 2006)

I am not sure about Ohio,but here in Maryland a convicted felon is not allowed to own a firearm but can still own a primative weapon such as a bow or blackpowder( shows how much sense these politicians have).Check with the local parole board they should be able to help.Just don't give them your name.


----------



## chicobrownbear (Sep 5, 2006)

I would contact a conservation officer first. They should be able to tell you.


----------

